

The Importance of Observability - KyleBrandt
http://blog.serverfault.com/2013/11/26/the-importance-of-observability/

======
gabeguz
Really nice. Sort of a 'best practices' guide in a sense. And found a few new
tools, thanks for that link from Etsy.

